# Megan Fox: Als Mutter überfordert?



## beachkini (10 Dez. 2012)

​
Mutter zu sein, ist nicht nur der schönste, sondern auch der härteste Job der Welt, das hat mittlerweile auch Megan Fox (26) festgestellt. Denn der kleine Noah hält sie und Ehemann Brian Austin Green (39) ganz schön auf Trab.

"Es ist viel Arbeit und ich habe mir keine Hilfskraft angestellt, weil ich meine eigenen Fähigkeiten überschätzt habe“, gestand die Schauspielerin in einem Interview mit der britischen Zeitung „Daily Mirror“. "Ich hatte keine Ahnung, wie schwierig Babys sein können. Deshalb waren Brian und ich erschöpft. Man schläft nie und ist die ganze Nacht wach und dein ganzes Leben ist diesem kleinen Geschöpf gewidmet, das dich die ganze Zeit braucht."

Deshalb hat sie ihrem Ehemann ein Ultimatum gestellt: "Vor zwei Wochen habe ich zu Brian gesagt: 'Wir müssen uns eine Nachtschwester besorgen oder wir werden uns scheiden lassen, weil jemand in diesem Haus schlafen muss – oder wir bringen uns gegenseitig um!'"

Doch auch wenn die ersten Wochen als Mutter hart waren, würde Megan sie nie missen wollen: "Ich bin so verliebt in Noah. Ich will gar nicht von ihm getrennt sein", versichert sie. Deshalb will die 26-Jährige auch beruflich kürzertreten. (in-starmagazin.de)


----------



## Punisher (10 Dez. 2012)

Hilfe, braucht sie mit einem Kind schon ne Hilfskraft. Das Baby tut mir jetzt schon leid


----------



## Gorden (10 Dez. 2012)

Das dachte ich auch. Was für eine Diva. Andere Frauen ziehen 4 Kinder oder so alleine auf und sie klappt schon bei einem zusammen. 
Aber ein hoch auf Brian, eine 13 Jahre jüngere Frau.


----------



## benoob (10 Dez. 2012)

Das Baby hat doch ne schöne Mutter


----------



## Chamser81 (10 Dez. 2012)

Och die arme Megan! Wie schaffen es nur Millionen und Abermillionen von Frauen ohne Hilfskraft im Haushalt täglich alles unter einen Hut zu bekommen?!


----------



## comatron (10 Dez. 2012)

Wie hätte sie das aber auch alles vorher wissen sollen !


----------



## nexnis (10 Dez. 2012)

Chamser81 schrieb:


> Och die arme Megan! Wie schaffen es nur Millionen und Abermillionen von Frauen ohne Hilfskraft im Haushalt täglich alles unter einen Hut zu bekommen?!



Und wenn ich ganz fies bin, würde ich sagen, sie soll mal arbeiten gehen  Nein, ich sehe schon ein, das schauspielerei nicht einfach ist, und man auch Talent haben muss, aber sowas....


----------



## willis (11 Dez. 2012)

Ach Du aaaaarme

Woher sollte man das vorher wissen...

Für manche Jobs reicht halt gut, sehr gut




aussehen


----------



## vosknocker (5 Jan. 2013)

Brian Austen Green is the big winner in this affair.


----------

